

Look at what two years on Mars did to the Curiosity Rover - kartikkumar
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/20/6046609/its-hard-out-there-for-an-interplanetary-robot

======
beamatronic
Fantastic detailed images of wear and tear on the materials. This gives us
great data to use for creating the next Mars robots.

~~~
kartikkumar
Yea Emily Lakdawalla has an interesting blog article on the nature of the
damage to Curiosity's wheels and the implication for NASA's 2020 mission:
[http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2014/0819063...](http://www.planetary.org/blogs/emily-
lakdawalla/2014/08190630-curiosity-wheel-damage.html)

